# Are you interested in giving back?



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

The UWC is excited to see how much interest in service projects has been generated in recent months, and would like to invite anyone interested in organizing future service projects to voice their opinions and to help organize a future project.

We are an organization that wants to help outdoor sporting in any way possible. This means we want guys that have interests in improving conditions for big game, upland game, waterfowl, and fishing to help brainstorm ideas for future projects that will help out state wide.

Ideally we would like to have a group organized for each sporting discipline so that we can make sure that all sports are adequately represented. 

If you are interested in helping generate ideas and are willing to put forth some effort to get an event planned, please let me know. I would like to have a meeting planned in the coming weeks to meet with sportsmen that want to make a difference and share their ideas and talents.

Thanks for everyone's continued support!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

It is still quite a ways off, but I think it would be cool if the UWC organized a group of people to help out with the goose banding that occurs every april/may. It would be a great way to get waterfowlers together for a good cause, and since most of the banding occurs in city parks and golf courses, it would be nice and close to home. Plus they do the banding projects all up and down the Front, so there could even be a few different places where people could help out. 

I have no idea who to contact, but if memory serves me correctly, dkhntrdstn usually has the scoop on these yearly banding projects.


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

Hey Bax not sure if i have met you in person yet or not. I did some projects for the UWC last year but with work and being on call i have not been able to go to any events lately. I am more then willing to help out if you need any. Let me know. Kris has my number and i can get it to you just PM me. Good luck


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> It is still quite a ways off, but I think it would be cool if the UWC organized a group of people to help out with the goose banding that occurs every april/may. It would be a great way to get waterfowlers together for a good cause, and since most of the banding occurs in city parks and golf courses, it would be nice and close to home. Plus they do the banding projects all up and down the Front, so there could even be a few different places where people could help out.
> 
> I have no idea who to contact, but if memory serves me correctly, dkhntrdstn usually has the scoop on these yearly banding projects.


Contact Bax, wiley wapiti or dkhnuyatfhgdkjvh;stn.

Good idea.

T


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey BAX are we still going to do a meeting for the VETs.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I'll PM you my number. This is the reason I have been on this board.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

KennyC said:


> Hey BAX are we still going to do a meeting for the VETs.


Yes! Im sorry for the slow response. Im trying to figure out where to meet right now


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> I'll PM you my number. This is the reason I have been on this board.


You Rock! Thank you so much!


----------

